# استفسار في الحريق



## esameraboud (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هل من الممكن تركيب صمام عدم رجوع عند الخط المغذي للدور بالقرب من الرايزر في الابنية المتعددة الادوار و ذلك لتلافي رجوع المياه في حال حدوث تسريب في الادوار السفلى؟؟


----------



## fayek9 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

esameraboud قال:


> هل من الممكن تركيب صمام عدم رجوع عند الخط المغذي للدور بالقرب من الرايزر في الابنية المتعددة الادوار و ذلك لتلافي رجوع المياه في حال حدوث تسريب في الادوار السفلى؟؟


 المياه مش هترجع لان zcv فى عدم رجاع


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (7 سبتمبر 2014)

اتفق مع المهندس فايق


----------



## عمران احمد (7 سبتمبر 2014)

كلام السادة م / فايق & م / هشام فكرى محمد مضبوط تماما


----------



## zanitty (7 سبتمبر 2014)

الساده المهندسين 
الراجل بيسال هل ممكن و لا لا 
مسالش هل المياه هترجع و اللا لا 
و الاجابه نعم ممكن بل فى الكود الجديد يجب عمل ذلك للمبانى التى تزيد عن دورين 
و الدليل من الكود فى الصوره المرفقه


----------



## fayek9 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الساده المهندسين
> الراجل بيسال هل ممكن و لا لا
> مسالش هل المياه هترجع و اللا لا
> و الاجابه نعم ممكن بل فى الكود الجديد يجب عمل ذلك للمبانى التى تزيد عن دورين
> و الدليل من الكود فى الصوره المرفقه


 ال حضرتك حاطة من الكود هو ال zcv ونفس ال قولناه انا مش شايف فرق أو ممكن حضرتك توضح الفرق لو فى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

أنا شغال من من كود 2013


----------



## zanitty (8 سبتمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> ال حضرتك حاطة من الكود هو ال zcv ونفس ال قولناه انا مش شايف فرق أو ممكن حضرتك توضح الفرق لو فى ولك جزيل الشكر


اللى انا حاطه النص اللى بيقول اننا لازم نحط check valve فى ال zcv 
و هو ده سؤال السائل ... الراجل سال هل ممكن نحط محبس و اللا لا


----------



## Nile Man (8 سبتمبر 2014)

على حد فهمي للسؤال انه يوضع محبس non return valve على الماسورة ال main اللي هتروح لل zonesاى لو اخذنا مثال لذلك و ده على حد فهمي اننا عندنا riser بيغذي عدة ادوار و عند كل دور ناخذ main وبدوره الmain ده يروح بغذي كذا zcv
اولا من راىي انه لا ماتع من وضع non return valve لمنع ارتداد الماء في حالة حدوث اى تسريب و ده مذكور في الكود في المرفق بواسطة مهندس زاناتي


----------



## Nile Man (8 سبتمبر 2014)

ثانيا انا شغال في مشروع حاليا وبيتم وضع محبس OS&Y و flow switch عند كل مخرج من الriserقبل ال zones و عند سؤال الستشاري قال لي ان ده لزيادة التحكم وفي حالة الصيانة و و التنبيه في حالة سريان الماء كزيادة تاكيد


----------



## zanitty (8 سبتمبر 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> ثانيا انا شغال في مشروع حاليا وبيتم وضع محبس OS&Y و flow switch عند كل مخرج من الriserقبل ال zones و عند سؤال الستشاري قال لي ان ده لزيادة التحكم وفي حالة الصيانة و و التنبيه في حالة سريان الماء كزيادة تاكيد



مش فاهم 
يعنى بتحط OS&y , flow swich زياده غير اللى فى الزون كنترول فالف


----------



## Nile Man (8 سبتمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> مش فاهم
> يعنى بتحط OS&y , flow swich زياده غير اللى فى الزون كنترول فالف


اه يا هندسة 
بنحط الاثنين عند كل خارجة من الriser)


----------



## fayek9 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> اه يا هندسة
> بنحط الاثنين عند كل خارجة من الriser)


 كده كتير اوى و بتعلى التكلفة على الفاضى و هتكبر لوحة ال alarm عشان تستوعب كل ده


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (8 سبتمبر 2014)

والله ياأساتذة..zcv يكفي ويوفي...وكل التصاميم الموافق عليها...لايوجد فيها زيادة عن ذلك


----------



## toktok66 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الساده المهندسين
> الراجل بيسال هل ممكن و لا لا
> مسالش هل المياه هترجع و اللا لا
> و الاجابه نعم ممكن بل فى الكود الجديد يجب عمل ذلك للمبانى التى تزيد عن دورين
> و الدليل من الكود فى الصوره المرفقه



هو ايه المقصود بان ((( المياه سترجع )))) مش فاهم !!! م المفروض ان الشبكه مضغوطه ؟؟ 
وعلى اعتبار في حاله حريق للدور ان الخزان خلص والطلمبات لن تضغط --- مش انا بكون محتاج اي مياه من اي مكان علشان اطفي الحريق ؟؟ وفي الحاله دي احسن ان المياه ترجع من الرايزر للدور اللي فتحت راشاته!!!

انا عارف انك حطيت كلام الكود بس التفسير العميق للكود مش واضح


----------



## zanitty (9 سبتمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> هو ايه المقصود بان ((( المياه سترجع )))) مش فاهم !!! م المفروض ان الشبكه مضغوطه ؟؟
> وعلى اعتبار في حاله حريق للدور ان الخزان خلص والطلمبات لن تضغط --- مش انا بكون محتاج اي مياه من اي مكان علشان اطفي الحريق ؟؟ وفي الحاله دي احسن ان المياه ترجع من الرايزر للدور اللي فتحت راشاته!!!
> 
> انا عارف انك حطيت كلام الكود بس التفسير العميق للكود مش واضح



بكل بساطه 
تخيل لو فيه سبرنكلر ضرب ... اللى حيحصل ان الجوكى حتشتغل ... الفاصل الزمنى ما بين انخفاض الضغط و احساس الجوكى بيه و انها تشتغل و تعوض النقص ده ايه اللى حيحصل ...
مثال تانى ...
حصل اى مشكله ما فى دور من الادوار و حضرتك اضطريت تفضى الشبكه علشان تعمل الصيانه (افتراض نادر الحدوث انا عارف) ...
فبدل ما تفضى الشبكه بالكامل تفضى الزونه دى بس و تضمن ان باقى الادوار محتفظه بالمياه لحين اعاده تعبئه الخط من جديد


----------



## zanitty (9 سبتمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> كده كتير اوى و بتعلى التكلفة على الفاضى و هتكبر لوحة ال alarm عشان تستوعب كل ده



اتفق مع مهندس فايق و مش لاقى لها كمان اى فايده فنيه ...
بعض الاستشاريين بيبقى خواف زياده فبيحب يأمن نفسه على حساب التكلفه


----------



## toktok66 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> بكل بساطه
> تخيل لو فيه سبرنكلر ضرب ... اللى حيحصل ان الجوكى حتشتغل ... الفاصل الزمنى ما بين انخفاض الضغط و احساس الجوكى بيه و انها تشتغل و تعوض النقص ده ايه اللى حيحصل ...
> مثال تانى ...
> حصل اى مشكله ما فى دور من الادوار و حضرتك اضطريت تفضى الشبكه علشان تعمل الصيانه (افتراض نادر الحدوث انا عارف) ...
> فبدل ما تفضى الشبكه بالكامل تفضى الزونه دى بس و تضمن ان باقى الادوار محتفظه بالمياه لحين اعاده تعبئه الخط من جديد


في الاحتمال الاول ستعمل المضخه وتغذي الرشاش وفي نفس ذات الوقت ستعوض اي نقص حصل لاي دور !!!
في الاحتمال الثاني هعزل الدور المطلوب صيانته بال gate valve واصلح برحتي 

صراحه مووووش مأتنع خالص


----------



## esameraboud (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين على النقاش الرائع
و اخص بالشكر المهندس *zanitty*


----------



## zanitty (10 سبتمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> في الاحتمال الاول ستعمل المضخه وتغذي الرشاش وفي نفس ذات الوقت ستعوض اي نقص حصل لاي دور !!!
> في الاحتمال الثاني هعزل الدور المطلوب صيانته بال gate valve واصلح برحتي
> 
> صراحه مووووش مأتنع خالص



نبدأ بالاحتمال الثانى 
مش بتكلم عن الاجراء وقت الصيانه 
بتكلم عن الفتره الزمنيه ما بين حدوث المشكله و تحرك عمال الصيانه لحلها 
على ما بتوع الصيانه يوصلوا ممكن يكون الخط فقد ميه كتير ....

نيجى للاحتمال الاول ... ايه المانع انك تخلى البامب تعوض دور واحد بدل ما كل الادوار تبتدى الميه تتحرك من فوق لتحت و من تحت لفوق ... احبس الميه فى الدور بتاعها و عوض الدور اللى فيه الخلل و بس


----------



## toktok66 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ومع اني عامل لايك ليك يااا معلمي بس برضه موصلتش للقناعه التامه ولي عوده باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (14 سبتمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> ومع اني عامل لايك ليك يااا معلمي بس برضه موصلتش للقناعه التامه ولي عوده باذن الله



منتظرك


----------



## حماد حسين (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بسم الملك 
فى الكود محدد المساحة اللى هتغطيها الzcv فى كل من light , ordenary,extra وكمان محدد مكوناتها كويس واللى فهمته من السائل انه عاوز يركب alarmcheck valve على كل riser وده من متطلبات كود الحريق NFPA13


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2014)

حماد حسين قال:


> بسم الملك
> فى الكود محدد المساحة اللى هتغطيها الzcv فى كل من light , ordenary,extra وكمان محدد مكوناتها كويس واللى فهمته من السائل انه عاوز يركب alarmcheck valve على كل riser وده من متطلبات كود الحريق NFPA13


لا يا فندم 
ال alarm بيركب على الرايزر زى ما حضرتك تفضلت و اشرت 
انما السائل كان بيسال على الدور 
مما يعنى انه بيسال على الزون كنترول فالف


----------

